# eurotunnel tickets



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

due to unforeseen circumstances i have for sale eurotunnel tickets for
2 adults 1 child and a 26 ft motorhome 
departs 25 july @05:50 returns 9 aug @ 09:50 ( these dates can be changed to suit) the only stipulation is there must be a camping and caravan member in the party
these will be sold for substantially less than can be purchased for now current cost £ 191
if interested please phone 01524 858250 and ask for frank


----------

